
Explore the Early Years of Technicolor Film in 40,000 Documents - prismatic
https://hyperallergic.com/394673
======
gwbas1c
I've always found the story of color film development fascinating. It's a good
way to learn how standards take place and beat out groupthink.

What's just as interesting are the competing color formats, and just how awful
they were. The competing formats were all disgusting hacks compared to
Technicolor, but Technicolor required an expensive filmmaking process.
Technicolor won because it required no special projection equipment, and
didn't have horrible flicker.

I even remember seeing a sample "standard" color film format that divided the
frame up into three parts, one for each color. It just goes to show that
standard formats usually don't go far when a proprietary format is so much
better.

It just makes me wonder how long automakers are going to push their stupid
charger connectors instead of adopting Tesla's elegant solution.

